# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ankes ndaj stafit!!

## BEHARI

te nderuar moderatore te f .sh!

do isha shume kurioz te dija nga ana juaj,dhe kryesisht nga ALBO;se perse me hoqet linkun te cilin e kisha vendosur ne firmen time ne forum???
pikerisht ket link i cili ka nje kenge per mendimin tim patriotike!!
ja ket link kisha ne firmen time(

)
do doja nje pergjegje te sinqerte nga ana juaj perse ma fshite!!

me gjithate une do e rivendos perseri ate firme pasi nuk permban as dhe nje fjale ofenduese raciste apo jashte rregullave te forumiit!!

kerkoj dhe mendimin e antarve te tjere ne se ka ndonje gje qe nuk shkon me ket link!!????

----------


## BvizioN

BEHARI

Mbase ka te beje me kete pjese te rregullores *Pika 7*

E cila thote......




> *RREGULLORJA E FORUMIT SHQIPTAR* 
> 
> Çdo anëtar është i lirë të vendosi në firmë lidhje temash në forum, por jo lidhje faqesh jashtë forumit.


Por mbase dikush tjeter mund te jape pergjigje me konkrete.

----------


## BEHARI

Zeri Mirdites!!
te falenderoj per sqarimin qe me bere!!
respekte!Behari!

----------


## Alienated

Zeri_i_Mirdites

Po nderhyj pak ketu per te thene timen (edhe pse mbase s'me takon meqe s'jam antar i stafit udheheqes) :

Mendoj se eshte pak e tepruar kjo censure. Do isha dakord te ndaloheshin lidhjet te cilat mund t'i drejtojne antaret ne nje forum tjeter (i cili mund te fshihet pas lidhjes ne firme), por per gjitha rastet tjera eshte e kote. 

Megjithate, ju keni rregulloren tuaj te cilen duhet ta respektoni, dhe ketu s'i ve faj askujt (si individ) megjithese mund te them se do ishte shume mire sikur ajo pike e rregullores te rishikohej dhe te riformulohej, per te bere klasifikimin e llojeve te adresave (faqeve) qe s'duhet vene ne firme, ose gjithandej ne forum.

Po e ilustroj rastin me nje shembull konkret:
Ne ditet e para te sezonit turistik veror, ne nenforumin Ndihmoni njeri tjetrin, nje antar/e kishte hapur nje teme ku kerkonte informacion mbi hotelet e resortet ne bregdetin shqiptar. 

Duke pare natyren e nenforumit, une i shenova aty adresen e portalit Blue Albania, ku perfshiheshin te gjitha informacionet qe antarit/antares mund t'i sherbenin. Por pas dy-tre ditesh, ajo lidhje ishte verejtur nga nje moderator i respektuar (nga ana ime) dhe ishte fshire per shkak te Pikes 7. Web faqja e Linjes Blu nuk permbante forum, dhe ishte per te ndihmuar njerezit qe do donin te benin plazh ne bregdetin shqiptar, dhe une mendoj se nje nderhyrje e tille jo qe ishte e panevojshme, por edhe e demshme per turizmin shqiptar. 

Forumet vizitohen nga mijera njerez cdo dite, dhe aty ata kerkojne te gjejne me lehte shume informacione (te grumbulluara ne nje vend). Do ishte mire sikur te behej dicka rreth kesaj, dmth te rishikohet Pika 7 nga Bordi i FSH-se, per ta lehtesuar ndihmen qe antaret mund t'i japin njeri tjetrit.

Uroj qe mos keqkuptohem nga askush me kete postim, sidomos nga stafi udheheqes.

Respektet e mia.

----------


## Darius

Sqarimi i Zerit te Mirdites eshte ai qe eshte. Rregullorja parashikon kete gje dhe ate nuk e shkel dot asnjeri, as anetare te thjeshte dhe as stafi drejtues i forumit. As vete administratoret nuk bejne perjashtim nga ky rregull. Ndonese ka shume anetare qe me deshiren e mire duan te vendosin ne firmen e tyre links te kengeve patriotike ose te ndonje fotoje me te njejtin karakter, ka dhe te tjere qe abuzojne dhe vendosin lidhje te faqeve private madje dhe te forumeve te tjera. Eshte e pamundur qe te kontrollosh 33 mije anetare se cfare vendos njeri dhe cfare vendos tjetri. Nese tolerohet njeri atehere kjo e drejte i takon dhe nje tjetri e me rradhe. Pra per te frenuar kete gje ka dale ajo pike e rregullores. Ne eshte deshira e mire per te publikuar ndonje kenge ose foto ose faqe e cila i sherben komunitetit atehere mund te perdoren shume mire temat ne nenforumet perkatese.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kalofshi mire te gjithe

----------

